
Image optimization is essential for your website. Now you can do it for free - anmolver
https://imagekit.io/blog/image-optimization-essential-website-now-free/
======
surfsvammel
Have I understood this correctly; the optimised images are hosted at imagekit?
That makes me a bit nervous. I prefer to optimise the images as part of the
deploy workflow and have them hosted with the rest of the content.

